# Hello from Pooh’s mommy and Pooh



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello Everyone. We have managed to find our way back to you...although any of you who remember me know that it is and has always been a constant struggle when it comes to technology 🤣.
We just wanted to say hello! For those of you that remember us, Pooh turned 14 yesterday!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Hi Cindy and Pooh. Good to see you again.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Cindy and Pooh! So happy to see you back.
Happy Birthday Pooh! Hope you had a wonderful day!🌸🌼🌺🌻


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday Pooh. Nice to see you Cindy.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Cindy and Pooh! 
Great hearing from you and wishing a very happy, happy 14th birthday to Pooh 🥳💐🎉🎈


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Welcome back and happy belated birthday to Pooh!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Hello Everyone. We have managed to find our way back to you...although any of you who remember me know that it is and has always been a constant struggle when it comes to technology 🤣.
> We just wanted to say hello! For those of you that remember us, Pooh turned 14 yesterday!!!


Happy Birthday, Pooh!

Hugs and Wags,
Lainie and Whispy


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

pippersmom said:


> Hi Cindy and Pooh. Good to see you again.


Hello Kathy and Pipper!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Kathleen said:


> Hi Cindy and Pooh! So happy to see you back.
> Happy Birthday Pooh! Hope you had a wonderful day!🌸🌼🌺🌻


Hello there!! Yes she had a wonderful day! Thanks!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

wkomorow said:


> Happy birthday Pooh. Nice to see you Cindy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Thank you Walter. Glad to be back.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

maddysmom said:


> Hi Cindy and Pooh!
> Great hearing from you and wishing a very happy, happy 14th birthday to Pooh 🥳💐🎉🎈


Hi!!! Pooh says thank you! I’ve missed all of you!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Melitx said:


> Welcome back and happy belated birthday to Pooh!


Thank you!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Happinesstogo said:


> Happy Birthday, Pooh!
> 
> Hugs and Wags,
> Lainie and Whispy


Pooh says Thanks!!


----------

